# Thoughts on the new Kattie bag



## Sugarbunny123

Hey,
Whats your thoughts on the new chloé Kattie bag? I love the model with the stitching on it and I think Its not a trendy bag, its just beautiful but I heard a lot of the Chloé community doesn‘t like. Whats your opinion and do think its worth the splurge?

xxx


----------



## IntheOcean

First of all, I think the Kattie bag is one of the best box bags out there! Love the design of the lock. But this version - I personally find it a bit too busy... And I generally like busy bags, I'm not much of a minimalist. But with the Kattie, I think I'd go for the one without the stitching. I do like contrast stitching in general, but with this bag, I think I'd rather have either the stitching or the lock. 

But! This is totally your decision. Go with the bag you love, regardless of what others may think.


----------



## atlantique

I like it very much! It's  very special design and bag!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Nope. This is trying too hard to "Chloe-fy" the box bag trend. The stitching belongs on a more casual style like an Edith or a Marcie.


----------

